# Harbor freiht DC hose



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The $17.99 hose any good from HARBOR Freight?. It's not the same house they use to sell...


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

*Is this 4" hose?*

First off is this a 4" hose? And 2nd is it 10' long? 
If so you have to be careful buying 4" hose for your dust collection system. I bought a dust collector from Woodcraft (really liked it) About 2 years later bought a smaller dust collector from Rockler on sale. The second one was to come with a 4" X 10' hose. So I thought "Good both hoses will enter change". Wrong. The one from Rockler is just a tad smaller that the one from Woodcraft. I was working a project to where I really needed both hoses. I had to put Vaseline on the small one to get it to go onto my original dust collector. :surprise2: What a mess. I still use it occasionally but it is always a pain to get on.:|
Also the one from Rockler does not fit any of my adapters I have. :bangin:


----------

